# Electrolytic Gold Refining - VIDEO



## kadriver (Mar 5, 2020)

I thought some folks might get a kick out of my tiny electrolytic gold refining cell:

https://youtu.be/zDfujDqEPMo

Thank you!
kadriver


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 5, 2020)

I bet it's pretty sweet, but it's on private 


I've still been trying to find the old post where the op used a platinum sheet sandwiched in-between scotch tape. So the crystals were easily removed. I always thought it was a cool one.


----------



## rickzeien (Mar 6, 2020)

Link says private.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBenBen (Mar 6, 2020)

It played for me.

Very cool!!


----------



## rickzeien (Mar 6, 2020)

Played now also. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smack (Mar 6, 2020)

Apples to apples would have been, refill the beaker with the same mixture of acids as apposed to just water. They have different weights.


----------



## archeonist (Mar 7, 2020)

This is an awsome experiment, thanks for sharing this. Extremly interesting to watch! When you still have your solution, isn't it interesting to try to grow bigger crystals? What would happen if you used a very very small current en let your crystals grow for a month or so? Maybe temperature is also interesting to play with?


----------

